# What does WCF stand for? (From Ivan)



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2004)

Okay, enlighten me. What is the WCF?


----------



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2004)

Aha! Got it!

Whew! How do you guys put up with us Baptist?!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 16, 2004)

We tolerate each other!:bigsmile:


----------



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



AHA!! An enlighten Baptist? Hmmm...sounds to Gnostic to me!!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> We tolerate each other!:bigsmile:



Is that what Stonewall would say?


----------



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2004)

So what is "TBC"? Bible church? I've always wondered how the Bible churches started. It's not a denomination, is it?


----------



## inspector (Dec 16, 2004)

The Baptist Church?


----------



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inspector_
> The Baptist Church?



Must be Landmark!!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



I see. Yes, most SBC churches are Arminian. No doubt about that. So where do you attend church?


----------



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> At a Reformed Baptist Church here in ttown.



I want to attend a good Reformed church soon...Baptist and/or Presbyterian.


----------



## Authorised (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> So what is "TBC"? Bible church? I've always wondered how the Bible churches started. It's not a denomination, is it?



It's not a denomination, but it seems like it because the doctrinal positions are very similar. Most of the ministers tend to be McArthur type Dispensational Calvinists who take a vague stance on the issue of limited atonement. Believer's baptism is practiced and the RPW basically means nothing, but generally they're more reserved in worship than an average SBC church. They are independent and ruled by a plurality of elders.


----------



## Authorised (Dec 16, 2004)

I do also hope people on this board can forgive my use of the phrase "Dispensational Calvinist"


----------



## Authorised (Dec 16, 2004)

I was being facetious...

when I read it again I realized that "Dispensational Calvinist" was the truest example of an oxymoron.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2004)

> [Believer's baptism is practiced and the RPW basically means nothing, but generally they're more reserved in worship than an average SBC church.



Whoa! Then they must be falling asleep! :bigsmile: Kidding. The RPW is the biggest problem I see in Southern Baptist church...well, one of them anyway. To me the worship in most of our churches is often man-centered. It makes me VERY comfortable. 

It's difficult for me to turn my back on Southern Baptists. I've been one for a very long time. I've always been something of a misfit, but it's the church in which I grew up and where I came to trust Christ as my Lord and Savior. 

I know of Southern Baptist churches that are very respectful in their worship of God, who know nothing of the RPW. In fact, the church in which I grew up is very much like that. That is, until the gospel groups come to church to sing! Boy, oh, boy, I didn't like those Sundays!!


----------

